#ubuntu-cat 2010-12-14
<khristian> bon dia people!
#ubuntu-cat 2010-12-16
<Porta1> hola?
<josepgallart> hola
<josepgallart> tenim reunió ????
<SiscoGarcia> nanit josepgallart
<SiscoGarcia> sembla que va animant-se la cosa
<rafael_carreras> hola
<josepgallart> bonanit SiscoGarcia
<SiscoGarcia> hola rafael_carreras
<SiscoGarcia> hola pespin
<josepgallart> hola rafael
<Porta1> hola a tothom!
<josepgallart> hola porta1
<SiscoGarcia> hola Porta1
<SiscoGarcia> se suposa que tenim reunió ara mateix (de fet ja fa 11 minuts), però amb poc quòrum :(
<rafael_carreras_> tinc la connexió de la señorita pepis
<josepgallart> :'(
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras_ fa una estona a mi també em passava, però crec que tinc mal configurat l'x-chat de gnome
<SiscoGarcia> ... i no el gnome :P
<rafael_carreras> UbuntuGlobalJam
<rafael_carreras> El cap de setmana de l'1 d'abril hi haurà la UGJ a tot el món, com i on la celebrarem aquí?
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras: diria que com sempre, és a dir, bé... però no sé on
<SiscoGarcia> vull dir, no sé si cal preocupar-nos gaire pel com
<rafael_carreras> fa temps vam parlar de fer-la al mateix lloc on es faria la festa d'instal·lació
<rafael_carreras> així que seria a les Borges Blanques, si us sembla bé
<SiscoGarcia> la idea em sembla bé, ja que al lloc on hi haurà la install li pot servir d'escalfament
<SiscoGarcia> hauríem de parlar-hi, oi?
<rafael_carreras> la veritat és que encara falta molt
<SiscoGarcia> nanit wagafo
<wagafo> bones...
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras: sí que falta molt, però potser hi hauríem de contactar per proposar-los-ho
<SiscoGarcia> no sé si n'estan al cas
<SiscoGarcia> qui té el contacte? el papapep?
<rafael_carreras> sí
<josepgallart> si per que es un lloc que tenen una programacio
<josepgallart> no savem en cuan temps preparant
<SiscoGarcia> doncs si us sembla ja hi parlo jo... per proximitat
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, però no seria millor esperar un mes o així?
<SiscoGarcia> els hi proposo directament el 2 d'abril i a veure què em diuen
<rafael_carreras> d'acord
<josepgallart> +1
<SiscoGarcia> puc fer-los 5 cèntims sobre què és això d'una UGJ i els explico la nostra proposta de fer la UGJ al lloc on després hi haurà la festa
<SiscoGarcia> crec que hem resolt la segona part (al menys per la part que ens pertoca), ara caldria veure com ho fem
<SiscoGarcia> però entenc que és un aspecte més d'última hora
<SiscoGarcia> segons els interesos/necessitats/etc de la gent
<rafael_carreras> doncs sí :)
<SiscoGarcia> segon punt: festa a Vilaweb
<rafael_carreras> sí
<josepgallart> ja es pot avisar??
<SiscoGarcia> josepgallart: què t'han dit?
<rafael_carreras> havíem de confirmar la data i l'horari, oi?
<SiscoGarcia> sí
<josepgallart> jo creia que encare estava per dicidir
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: sí que pots avisar, ningú no ha dit que no li va bé a la llista
<SiscoGarcia> bé, al menys em sona que havien de tornar-nos contesta sobre la data
<josepgallart> quina data els proposo??
<SiscoGarcia> 26 febrer?
<SiscoGarcia> crec recordar
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: la que vam quedar, home :-)
<josepgallart> dema envio correu
<wagafo> és que el Josep no hi era l'última reunió
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: molt bé
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo: però n'hem parlat a la llista. aixxx aquest josepgallart :P
<SiscoGarcia> no passa res, crec que tenim temps suficient
<josepgallart> :-(
<wagafo> josegallart hi havia una parelleta de Caldes que va aparèixer a Granollers a les 6 o així i es van quedar amb ganes de fer l'install, potser els coneixes i els pots avisar d'aquest
<SiscoGarcia> pel que fa a les activitats a Ca Vilaweb, només s'ha parlat d'una install, oi?
<rafael_carreras> sí, només install
<SiscoGarcia> perfecte
<rafael_carreras> si surt alguna cosa improvitzada, doncs ja veurem
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<SiscoGarcia> suposo que la reunió ja estaria, oi?
<josepgallart> si ja ser qui son els de caldes
<rafael_carreras> doncs sí, ja estem
<SiscoGarcia> si us sembla hi ha un tema sobre el track de mòbils que se m'ha acudit
<wagafo> endavant, que és aviat
<Porta1> perdoneu  però sóc nou i m'agradaria saber on serà la celebració a les Borges Blanques exactament
<pespin> ara entro amb el netbook
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies wagafo
<SiscoGarcia> Porta1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/NattyNarwhal
<rafael_carreras> Porta1: http://www.laborrassa.cat/que-es.html/
<SiscoGarcia> bé, tornant al track de mòbils per la Natty, com que ningú no ha dit res a la llista, se m'ha acudit de fer la proposta a la llista de traducció de l'android on estic subscrit, a veure si algú vol fer la sessió
<SiscoGarcia> què us sembla?
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: ja he contactat jo amb els de catdroid i m'han dit que vindran :-)
<josepgallart> ja e enviat el correu proposant la data al Marti Crespo de Vilaweb
<wagafo> penso que saber més d'android interessa a molta gent
<pespin_> ja sóc aqui :D
<SiscoGarcia> però aquests de catdroid què et semblen? ho dic perquè al web fa pinta de ser una mica caòtic, no?
<rafael_carreras> http://catdroid.org
<wagafo> no conec els de catdroid
<rafael_carreras> sí que semblen caòtics però m'han dit que estaran encantats de venir
<rafael_carreras> un o altre...
<SiscoGarcia> de tota manera us sembla que els digui alguna cosa als de la llista de traducció? ho dic perquè allà n'hi ha que remenen el codi cyanogen i saben com rootejar els mòbils
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: això t'anava a dir
<rafael_carreras> em sembla molt bé
<pespin_> jo recordo que quan tingui una mica de temps (nadal+festes d febrer) em prepararé una xerrada per a SHR
<josepgallart> el sigfrid el altre dia va fer un post sobre rotejar
<pespin_> però ara mateix estic treientme assignatures de la uni d sobre abans del nadal, i el primer és el primer :P
<SiscoGarcia> i tant pespin_
<SiscoGarcia> creus que podries ser-hi a temps per la Natty (cap a començaments de maig)?
<pespin_> SiscoGarcia, segur
<pespin_> SiscoGarcia, i en principi no hauria d'haver.hi problemes per a que a finals de febrer estigui :)
<SiscoGarcia> doncs què us sembla si contactem amb el màxim de gent possible per tal de fer un bloc d'activitats sobre mòbils?
<SiscoGarcia> mòbils lliures, s'enten :)
<wagafo> +1
<josepgallart> +1
<rafael_carreras> vinga!
<SiscoGarcia> fet!
<SiscoGarcia> ho proposo a la llista de traducció de l'android (de fet és del cyanogen) i us mantindré informats ;)
<SiscoGarcia> després ja els ho comentaré als de la borrassa
<SiscoGarcia> per cert, per la festa de les Borges parlem d'un dia o de dos?
<SiscoGarcia> ... o ja en parlarem?
<rafael_carreras> exacte, de moment un, els pots comentar com els aniria fer-ne ds, però dependria de la quantitat de coses que fem
<rafael_carreras> oi?
<SiscoGarcia> oi!
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<SiscoGarcia> bé, ja m'hi posaré en contacte i ja us comentaré
<SiscoGarcia> per mi ja estaria... APM?
<rafael_carreras> #################################################
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> au, bona nit
<SiscoGarcia> XD
<pespin_> nanit :)
<josepgallart> bona nit
<SiscoGarcia> nanit a tothom!
<Porta1> pespin: hi ets?
<pespin_> Porta1, sip
<Porta1> :D la cosa a quedat així no? 2 abril UGJ a la Borrasa i 26 de Febrer install a Vilaweb
<pespin_> Porta1, uhm no ho sé si et dic la veritat, estic bastant "out" en quant a temes de dates ara mateix :P
<pespin_> si ho mires a la wiki segur que hi és
<Porta1> ;) gràciess
<Porta1> l'install a vilaweb sera un sol dia no?
<alexm> en principi sí, crec recordar que vam parlar del dissabte 26 de febrer
<alexm> però cal concretar-ho amb la gent de vilaweb
<epileg> ostres! bona nit alexm!
<Porta1> epileg: tu ets d'Olot no?
<alexm> hola epileg, quant de temps oi?
<alexm> s/olot/oliana/
<epileg> de moment sip :-)
<epileg> per?
<alexm> ups, perdó
<alexm> pensava que anava per mi la pregunta
<epileg> hehe, no problemo my friend!!!
<alexm> deu ser la lletra tant petita que tinc a l'xchat
<Porta1> jajajaj
<alexm> a veure si trobo com fer-la més gran ;)
<epileg> posa una lupa a la pantalla!
<alexm> ara, monospace 10 es llegeix molt millor en 9"
<Porta1> doncs que arribi el 26 així coneixeré a molts de vosaltres
#ubuntu-cat 2010-12-17
<marcriera> hola
<marcriera> tinc una 10.10 neta
<marcriera> amb gnome
<marcriera> algu sap com activar que el botó de la rodeta del ratolí obri  noves pestanyes al clicar sobre els links del firefox?
#ubuntu-cat 2010-12-18
<Joan> Hola!
<Joan> Bon dia
#ubuntu-cat 2010-12-19
<nasser> hola
<cossier> hey
<nasser> aquest canal esta practicament desert :-\
<nasser> quan fas que utilitzes l'ubuntu?
<epileg> com?
<tsdgeos> desert?
 * tsdgeos veu 14 nicks
<nasser> si, pero si el comparem amb el castella...
 * epileg pensa que tsdgeos té bona vista
<pespin> nasser, però nosaltres som més molonguis (h)
<nasser> ams jeje!
<epileg> al castellà parlen molt, és veritat, i moltes vegades diuen poc, també és veritat
<nasser> em podrieu enviar una captura de pantalla del vostre escriptori
<nasser> estic fent una recopilacio de temes...
<nasser> i tambe vull agafar idees per personalitzar el meu
<pespin> hmm no uso gnome :P
<nasser> es igual!
<epileg> ostres! el meu és fons color blau, i el tema de carpetes és el Clearlooks
<epileg> ...amb metacity
<epileg> sóc molt antic jo....
<nasser> si em poguessis enviar una captura de pantalla molt millor!
<pespin> nasser,  si em dius un lloc on enviera-ho te l'envio :)
<nasser> ok!
<nasser> imagebin.org
<nasser> a la part inferior de la pagina posa: add your images now!
<nasser> no necessita registre
<cossier> epileg, jo tampoc he canviat gaire l'escriptori
<pespin> nasser, http://imagebin.org/128630
<nasser> pespin, empres xfce com a gestor d'escriptori?
<pespin> nasser, Enlightenment
<nasser> jo tinc ganes de provar l'unity!
<nasser> esteu veient la marato de TV3?
<pespin> nops
<nasser> ;)
<pespin> no tinc tele a l'habitació xD
<nasser> 11 minuts i tindre la versio 10.10
<nasser> jeje! jo estic amb el portatil ala sala d'estar
<epileg> nasser: http://imagebin.org/128632
<epileg> pespin: quin és aquest gestor d'escriptori?
<nasser> empileg, ja veig que l'aparença no es el que mes t'agrada
<nasser> epileg, es l'enlightenment
<epileg> la veritat és que tant me fot
<pespin> epileg, http://www.enlightenment.org/
<epileg> okis, merci pespin
<nasser> :)
<nasser> ;)
<nasser> he de començar a posar-me el dia amb la terminal!
<nasser> la veritat es que son pocs els comandaments que conec
<nasser> vosaltres la utilitzeu molt?
<epileg> de coment comença per dir-lis ordres, millor que comandes
<pespin> nasser, només obrir l'ordinador ja obro una terminal ;)
<nasser> ;)
<epileg> nasser: continuament, i és un plaer
<nasser> quines son les coses basiques que hauria de coneixer?
<pespin> hmm no sé, moure't pels directoris suposo
<nasser> jo conec el cd
<nasser> que es el change directory
<nasser> una cosa que es genial
<nasser> i t'estalvia molt de temps
<nasser> obrir les pagines web
<nasser> firefox google.es
<nasser> heu provat l'unity?
<epileg> jo nop, però sembla que l'haurem de fer servir per co....., oi?
<epileg> bé, sempre que continuem en Ubuntu, es clar
<pespin> epileg, jo vaig estar un temps usant Enlightenment amb Ubuntu :)
<nasser> no, es veritat que l'ubuntu 11.04 vindra amb l'unity per defecte
<nasser> pero sempre pots tornar al gnome
<epileg> pespin: i que tal l'experiència?
<pespin> epileg, millor amb archlinux :P
<nasser> jo la veritat, quan tingui mes experiencia
<nasser> canviare de distribucio
<epileg> a quina nasser?
<nasser> debian
<epileg> és una bona solució
<epileg> però realment molt similar a ubuntu
<nasser> l'ideal, em van dir un dia, es: ubuntu/fedora/mandriva -> debian -> arch/slackware
<nasser> es mes estable debian
<pespin> epileg, similar... no sabria que dir-te
<pespin> la filosofia és molt diferent
<nasser> es millor debian...
<pespin> i no ve amb 400k coses instalades de per si que després potser no fas servir
<nasser> es molt mes estable
<pespin> archlinux ftw!
<epileg> pespin: si ho compares amb altres distribucions, ho son força de similars, i ja no parlo només del sistema de paquets
<nasser> pespin: archlinux requereix un domini de linux mes avançat
<epileg> nasser: debian no és que sigui millor
<nasser> no puc pretendre usar archlinux quan nomes porto 1 mes a l'ubuntu!
<epileg> jo porto 6 anys amb ubuntu, i em sento prou confortable
<pespin> epileg, en com estan estructurades i tal si, però em refereixo de cara a que debian crec que no està tot retocat com a ubuntu
<nasser> epileg, si provessis altres distribucions potser canviaries d'opinio
<nasser> el meu consell es que comencis a provar distribucions superiors en una maquina virtual
<pespin> cadascú que faci servir la distribució que li agradi i que li vagi millor
<pespin> potser a l'epileg ja li va bé l'ubuntu, com a molta altra gent
<epileg> nasser: abans vaig estar 4 anys amb debian, també he provat fedora, opensuse, mandriva i centos
<pespin> l'ubuntu té l'avantatge que tal i com ve de sèrie és molt usable
<pespin> i no has de perdre temps configurant-lo
<nasser> l'ubuntu en veritat es el linux mes odiat... :\
<pespin> com + usuaris, més odiat és un SO jeje
<epileg> nasser: perdó, distribucions superiors?! molt subjectiu per algú que no sap fer anar les ordres de terminal no?
<nasser> epileg, no parlo de la meva experiencia
<nasser> sino pel que em va explicar un usuari de slackware
<pespin> tota distribució té els seus punts forts i les seves mancances
<epileg> doncs escolta'm bé. de superiors res de res
<pespin> perquè cada distribució té un objectiu i manera de fer diferent
<pespin> simplement cal usar la que t'escaigui bé
<epileg> i, de fet, en la seva base son sorprenentment similars, i t'ho diu un que recentment ha fet un paquet autoinstaŀlable per a qualsevol distribució que tingui nucli de GNU/Linux
<nasser> quin paquet?
<pespin> archlinx si que té algunes coses diferents de sistemes tipus debian, que potser si que agrairia que fossin més com a debian
<epileg> encara no està publicat, és el compilador d de digital mars
<pespin> per exemple /etc/rc.d en comptes de /etc/init.d/
<pespin> i que no té boot level
<pespin> *levels
<pespin> d'un banda fa tot el sistema de configuració d'arrencada de processos més senzill, però no m'acaba de fer el pes
<pespin> però apart d'això, nestic molt content
<pespin> no m'instal·la coses innecessàries, tinc últimes versions de tot, puc compil·lar versions en desenvolupament que de vegades em fan falta, etc.
<epileg> però segur que en una instaŀlació neta de archlinux pots trobar gairebé totes les ordres que pots trobar en qualsevol altre distribució, no pespin?
<pespin> epileg, de les típiques sí
<pespin> o sigui binutils, i tal
<epileg> que no son poques...
<pespin> si te'n vas a algunes més sofisticades tipus "tcpdump, traceroute", segurament has d'instal·lar-les
<pespin> però vaja, si no hi és, simplement "sudo pacman -S traceroute" i segueixes :P
<pespin> a més, el tema de les rolling releases aquestes stà molt bé
<pespin> amb l'ubuntu sempre t'acaba passant que en actualitzar se't rebenta el SO o es va omplint de merda o coses d'aquestes
<pespin> aquí no acostuma
<pespin> a més, la informació que hi ha a la wiki està molt bé
<pespin> hi ha informació sobre com fer-ho casi tot i està molt ben explicat
<pespin> n'aprens molt
<nasser> em podeu passar la wiki de l'ubuntu, sisplau?
<pespin> wiki.ubuntu.org ?
<pespin> posa "wiki ubuntu" al google .P
<nasser> ok
<nasser> la guia ubuntu es semblant, no?
<nasser> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Portada
<pespin> hmmm jo crec que no
<epileg> pespin: archlinux és rolling release?
<pespin> epileg, sep
<nasser> pero la wiki ubuntu esta en angles, veritat?
<pespin> epileg, per això sempre hi ha lo últim :P
<pespin> nasser, ni idea, suposo que si
<epileg> aha, això està bé
<pespin> epileg, jo definiria archlinux com l'equilibri entre debian i gentoo
<pespin> tens un sistema de paqueteria propi que està força bé, amb actualitzacions casi cada dia. I per altra banda tens els AUR, que són com receptes de compil·lació que fan els usuaris de la comunitat per a paquets que no estàn als repos oficials, o per a versions més noves o amb funcionalitats activades/desactivades o patches
<pespin> epileg, per exemple a archlinux ja s'està usant libreoffice :P
<pespin> de fet el go-openoffice ni funciona ja xD
<epileg> aha
<epileg> però això està bé, prtò també pot tenir els seus inconvenients
<pespin> epileg, i el tema del AUR... per exemple, va haver-i una temporada que estavem a la glib 2.24, i jo amb una aplciació que estava fent amb gdbus necessitava com a minim glib 2.25
<pespin> doncs vaig fer un "yaourt -Ss glib" i vaig veure que hi havia un paquet fet per a algú que compilava la glib 2.25
<pespin> així que simplement fent un "yaourt -S glib-newest" o algo aixi, doncs ja tenia una glib més nova que necessitava autocompilada funcionant
<nasser> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Comandos_de_uso_frecuente
<nasser> genial!
<pespin> epileg, ja, tenir lo últim està bé però té perills
<pespin> epileg, però si et dic la veritat no he tingut gaires problemes la veritat
<pespin> epileg, he tingut molts més problemes en actualitzar de versió d'ubuntu per exemple
<epileg> doncs jo no tans , la veritat
<pespin> que jo recordi no he hagut de reinstalar mai archlinux ni he tingut cap problema greu
<pespin> a més em va de conya això de que vingui sense escriptori predeterminat, perquè jo em compilo l'englihtenment
<epileg> a més, ubuntu m'agrada per l'equilibri entre versions recents i estabilitat
<pespin> ni tinc el networkmanager tocant els $/%·( per allà xD
<pespin> i coses per l'estil
<epileg> fàcil eh, el desinstaŀles i llestos
<pespin> epileg, més fàcil si no ve d'es d'un principi :P
<pespin> prefereixo anar afegint segons necessiti
<pespin> i no anar treient
<pespin> però com ja he dit, això va depenent de la persona :)
<epileg> home, però segur que hi ha coses a l'arch linux que no les fas servir
<epileg> i també hi són
<pespin> epileg, home alguna coseta hi haurà
<pespin> però tinc molt més control del que s'instal·la i del que no
<pespin> epileg, i també m'agrada usar aplicacions més "upstream"
<pespin> en canvi l'ubuntu hi fica cullerada a moltes
<epileg> doncs si a tu t'agrada, em sembla molt bé
<pespin> bàsicament també perquè
<epileg> el que no entenc és les persones que per veure les coses positives d'una cosa, ho han de fer despreciant les altres
<pespin> nah, jo ja he dit que cadascú usi el que m'es s'adequi a ell
<epileg> ja ho śe pespin
<pespin> jo entenc també que no tothom necessita el mateix que jo
<epileg> sé*
<epileg> com funciona el sistema de paquets de l'arch linux?
<pespin> epileg, té un gestor que es diu pacman, que vindria a ser l'apt-get
<pespin> gestiona els repositoris de paquets (.tar.gz)
<epileg> ostres! jo la vaig voler instaŀlar en una màquina virtual de visualbox, i no me'n vaig sortir
<pespin> i llavors tens algun altre programa tipo makepkg que a partir d'una recepta PKGBUILD de la comunitat (hi ha una web on la gent les penja) doncs et fa tot el tema de la compil·lació i et crea un paquet per instal·lar amb el pacman
<pespin> epileg, i llavors, a sobre d'aixo, tens el yaourt per exemple
<pespin> que bàsicament és un script molt ben fet que unfifica el pacman i el makepkg
<pespin> o sigui, unifica els repos AUR i els de paquets precompilats
<pespin> i fa busques a tots dos, (compila i) instal·la desl 2, etc.
<epileg> ta bé
<pespin> és més versàtil que debian i no cal ser masoca com a gentoo :P
<epileg> no he fet servir mai gentoo
<epileg> colta, quins son els passos per a instaŀlar-lo des de zero? en una màquina vb
<pespin> epileg, a més lo bo que té és que amb tots els paquets/llibreries instal·la els headers, o sigui que compil·lar no és un infern com a ubuntu, que t'has de posar a buscar paquets *-dev
<pespin> epileg, la instal·lacio si que es una mica tocacollons xd
<pespin> perquè l'instal·lado no és gaire amigable diguem
<epileg> home ,un infern? potser exageres una mina cop?
<pespin> epileg, això si, està tot molt ben explicat a al wiki
<pespin> epileg, buf, no saps tu la d evegades que mhe passat a ubuntu buscant headers que em faltaven xD
<epileg> doncs jo vaig seguir els passos del wiki i no hi va haver coll.....
<pespin> epileg, si poses "archlinux wiki install" a google segurament et sortirà l'article de la wiki que et diu que has de fer pas per pas :)
<pespin> epileg, doncs si un dia vols intentar-ho avisa'm quan tinguis algun problema i t'ajudo :)
<epileg> es que ja ho vaig fer i mai va acabar amb èxit
<epileg> sempre em deia que si un nap o una col, però mai acabava
<epileg> potser era el dia que ho vaig provar
<epileg> que algun servidor no barrufava massa bé
<pespin> epileg, ni idea, si algun dia vols ajuda ja saps :)
<epileg> merci! ;-)
<epileg> mira! ho vaig a provar ara
<nasser> com triga actualitzar l'ubuntu!
<nasser> em va molt lenta la maquina amb unity
#ubuntu-cat 2011-12-16
<tiritas> hola!
#ubuntu-cat 2011-12-18
<jorge> bones
<jorge> alguna ayuda para instalar netbeans
#ubuntu-cat 2012-12-13
<wagafo> quit
#ubuntu-cat 2012-12-16
<wagafo> bona nit alexm
<alexm> bona nit
<wagafo> vaig ser-hi a allò de debian
<alexm> oh, i què tal?
<wagafo> bé, ha anat bé, hi havia unes deu persones
<alexm> heu resolt algun bug? ;-)
<wagafo> em va bé perquè ja havia muntat El paquet debian de bulmages, ara tinc més eines
<wagafo> vam resoldre un d'exemple, porto era més un de wishlist que ben bé un error
<wagafo> però
<alexm> tant hi fa però sempre està bé veure un cicle sencer al voltant d'un bug
<rafael_carreras> hola, arribo tard
<rafael_carreras> ###############################################################
<alexm> què va... estàvem fent un aperitiu ;-)
<rafael_carreras> molt bé doncs
<wagafo> bones rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> hola wagafo
<alexm> hola rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> hola alexm
<rafael_carreras> estava cercant de què havíem de parlar :-P
<rafael_carreras> Campanya de nous membres de l'equip
<rafael_carreras> Seguiment
<wagafo> això
<rafael_carreras> bé, la veritat és que no he rebut cap pregunta al respecte de cap interessat
<rafael_carreras> però sí que m'han dit que hi podria haver gent interessada
<rafael_carreras> a l'institut on probablement farem la festa raring
<alexm> has rebut alguna petició formal?
<rafael_carreras> bé, he rebut un esborrany de la petició formal
<wagafo> i aquuets Dos de la llista
<rafael_carreras> qui de la llista?
<wagafo> vull dir els dos interessats
<rafael_carreras> ara no sé qui són
<alexm> crec que vol dir en joan carles i en jordi alins
<wagafo> un tal Joan Carles, em sembla
<wagafo> això alexm
<rafael_carreras> ah, d'acord, però aquests dos són antics membres
<alexm> vols dir que el procés de re-admissió hauria de ser molt menys burocràtic, oi?
<wagafo> em sembla que la gent pensa que ha d'entrar amb tasques molt completes,no simplement a dinar una mà
<wagafo> donar, l'Android em fa jugades
<rafael_carreras> sí, vlia dir això
<wagafo> no és pot engrescar a aquetsdos
<wagafo> ?
<rafael_carreras> suposo que sí, almenys el joan carles
<rafael_carreras> espero que proposi alguna cosa de l'equip de difusió
<rafael_carreras> per cert que va dir que ens llegiria
<rafael_carreras> salutacions, palimsesto :)
<wagafo> però NO se li hauria d'amoïnar fent-lo pensat que és una feinada
<rafael_carreras> bé, ja hi ha estat a l'equip, i ja ehem parlat que la feina que es pot fer és la que es fa, no més
<wagafo> fent-se càrrec d'alguna coseta de la wiki ja ens donaria una mà
<rafael_carreras> ara ens queda esperar que em diguin més coses des de l'institut i que em presentin la petició definitiva
<wagafo> o qualsevol altra cosa que vulgui
<wagafo> això de l'institut és per la festa, oi?
<rafael_carreras> sí, per la festa
<rafael_carreras> és un institut dels jesuites a les corts
<wagafo> al forum també hi ha un de manlleu que va dir que miraria si podia muntar una cosa allà
<rafael_carreras> sí, ens ho vas dir
<rafael_carreras> té temps de presentar lapetició fins els 15 de gener
<wagafo> bé, sols va preguntar,a veure si s'anima
<alexm> no tenim gaires candidats però la llista tampoc és que tingui gaire activitat
<wagafo> sí, estem en hores baixes
<alexm> les darreres candidatures han vingut de gent de fora
<rafael_carreras> cosa que està molt bé, de fet
<alexm> segurament la gent està preocupada per altres coses darrerament
<wagafo> sí, és normal
<rafael_carreras> sí, i també hi ha encara més preocupació pels moviments de canonical
<alexm> vols dir com allò de les cerques de la 12.10 o hi ha més coses?
 * alexm està una mica desconnectat
<wagafo> potser això també tingui El Seu efecte, tot i que algunes coses potser és malmetr
<wagafo> mal interpreten
<wagafo> jo crec que allò de la privadesa de la 12.10
<rafael_carreras> la privadesa i la motxilla que ja portem a sobre
<alexm> quina motxilla? vols dir el unity?
<alexm> si parleu en clau no us segueixo :p
<wagafo> bé, ubuntu és El que és
<rafael_carreras> vull dir les coses que han anat passant durant aquests anys
<rafael_carreras> l'stack nosequè per exemple, i d'altres com el rithmbox
<wagafo> jo crec que tot és consistent amb El model d'ubuntu
<alexm> deus voler dir openstack
<rafael_carreras> coses que no faig servir, per cert :)
<rafael_carreras> sí això
<rafael_carreras> però fan servir un altre que no és open
<wagafo> de l'altre cantó de la balança cada cop hi ha més ordinadors amb ubuntu pre instal·lat
<rafael_carreras> bona cosa
<wagafo> la clau perquè linux és difongui, pre ond
<wagafo> pre instal.lacions
<wagafo> bé, tornem al tema
<alexm> +1
<alexm> crec que hem de procurar «cuidar» els pocs candidats que tenim
<alexm> acompanyant-los si és necessari i fent-los el camí més fàcil
<wagafo> +1
<rafael_carreras> mirarem de fer-ho, els preguntaré la setmana vinent
<rafael_carreras> a veure què n'opinen
<alexm> podeu comptar amb mi pel que calgui en aquest sentit
<alexm> no es tracta tant de tutoritzar com de ser al costat pel que necessitin
<wagafo> també amb mi
<rafael_carreras> ho farem tot a la llista, no els pensava enviar missatges privats
<wagafo> em sembla bona idea
<alexm> d'acord
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa més?
<alexm> per mi ja estem
<wagafo> sí, port mi també
<wagafo> per
<wagafo> bona nit
<alexm> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> ################################################################
#ubuntu-cat 2013-12-15
<joaquim> Hola. Hi ha la reunió quinzenal avui?
#ubuntu-cat 2014-12-08
<j00x> hola jsalvia
<jsalvia> Hola j00x
#ubuntu-cat 2015-12-10
<Arantxa> Bon dia, estic pensant en comprar un portàtil sense SO i instal.lar Ubuntu, el problema és que no he he fet mai i voldria saber si és fàcil de fer. Gràcies
#ubuntu-cat 2018-12-10
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Companys, amics, germans ubuntaires! Si no us heu unit ja Mastodont.cat, ara tindreu un motiu més per registrar-vos-hi: l'administrador de la instància, @spla, ha acaba d'afegir-hi una nova icona que podreu invocar (i mai millor dit) amb :monesvol: . Us passe una pintura mural que immortalitza tan solemne ocasió :
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Si esteu tan cegatos com jo, us caldrà una lupa potent, això sí...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Hehe
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> No us queixareu, ens fan icones a mida.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> doncs he de ser cegato :(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> per cert, qui és spla?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> supose que és la de després de Déu, però no l'acabe d'identificar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> http://centpeus.blogspot.com/2006/02/el-div-monstre-volador-despaghetti.html?m=0
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Salvador Pla. Ens va fer una xerrada sobre el Fedivers a L'Ateneu La Bòbila, a Barna. Al setembre, crec.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ah, em sembla que estic excessivament desconnectat :(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Sí, jo també ho crec, ens tens molt abandonats... 😭😭😭😭
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Necessitem la visió del món de gent de les terres de ponent!!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> I de la gent del País del Regne de la Comunitat Valenciana!!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Sí, jo també ho crec, ens tens molt abandonats... 😭😭😭😭], darrerament tinc molts fronts oberts
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Bona enganxina, ho descriu molt bé!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> era la idea
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Aix, fronts obert... Però, ara que tens les xiquetes criades i autònomes, hauries de tenir més temps per a tu, no?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @ggrappa [Aix, fronts obert... Però, ara que tens les xiquetes criades i autònomes, haurie …], A vegades pense que @SiscoGarcia no és real, és un bot que genera els missatges aleatòriament. Aleshores em recorde que el vaig veure a tàrega i em calme. 😝😝😝
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Aix, fronts obert... Però, ara que tens les xiquetes criades i autònomes, haurie …], Per això he obert més fronts, em tem que no sé fer-ho d'una altra manera
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [A vegades pense que @SiscoGarcia no és real, és un bot que genera els missatges …], Que cabró!!!!!!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Jeje
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [Per això he obert més fronts, em tem que no sé fer-ho d'una altra manera], No sabem gaudir de l'avorriment, no sabem viure si no és en mig d'una tempesta perpètua d'obligacions i compromisos 🤔🤔🤔🤔🤯
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Una altra manera de veure-ho és que tenim moltes inquietuds ;)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> O morenes...
<wagafo> Comença la reunió del Loco Council on tenim la reverificació del Loco Català
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> em sembla que primer tractaran temes del council, si en tenen
<wagafo> Ja m'he presentat si de cas
<wagafo> Ja m'he presentat si de cas
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Se'n diu "el Boig Cata..." Ui, calla! En què estaria jo pensant!
<wagafo> Ja comencen amb el tema de la nostra reverificació
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Sort!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> en wagafo fa tota la feina :-)
<wagafo> Noi, ningú diu res...
<wagafo> Ja estan votant...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> doncs ja està
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> és que som molt bons
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> congraatulations per tothom
<wagafo> Ara saludeu eh?
<wagafo> Encara no han donat el resultat de la votació, havia sortit un que havia de votar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> però no votarà -1
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> :-)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> veus, un altre +1
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Estem expectants...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> ja està, els hem acceptat com a comunitat mundial del Catalan LoCo Team
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> després que ens demanessin perdó per fer-nos esperar un mes
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @rcarreras [ja està, els hem acceptat com a comunitat mundial del Catalan LoCo Team], Som massa benèvols, els ho hauríem d'haver posat més difícil.
<wagafo> Doncs ja està, que enviïn ara els regalets per als sortejos
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Uooooo! Regaleeeets!
<wagafo> Tranguil giorgiograppa, que no hi ha res per menjar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Vinga, va, ja està bé de catxondeo. Ara, seriosament, companys: podem continuar amb els plans per a dominar el MÓN?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> sí, sí, endavant
<wagafo> El que els va impressionar més va ser el tour de maig per les terres de parla catalana
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> I això que no saben res del tema gastronòmic.
<wagafo> Jo crec que per a la propera pàgina de reverificació hem de posar els menús del àpats de les festes, no crec que ens guanyin molts en això
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> doncs sí
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> És un valor afegit que cal mantenir. Si el poguérem exportar a la resta de la comunitat del Programari Lliure, ens farien un monument.
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> bona nit
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Bona nit
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Uei, Aniol! Arribes o te'n vas?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> El que preferiu
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> vinga, tothom a dormir, menys els que viviu a Oceania
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Estic empaquetant un paquet que mantinc, però he llegit gastronòmic i m'ha semblat més interessant
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @rcarreras [vinga, tothom a dormir, menys els que viviu a Oceania], Bona nit, Rafael
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Home, "en català correcte", si arribes ara, hauries d'haver dit "Bon vespre", amb "bona nit", sembla que et retires a dormir...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Bona nit, Rafael.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @ggrappa [Home, "en català correcte", si arribes ara, hauries d'haver dit "Bon vespre", am …], Ben cert
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Però no em faces cas, Aniol, que la neurona em balla...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Recordo haver-ho llegit d'en Virgili
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ja trigava en sortir... 😜😜😜😜
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Doncs, mira, és un dels que enyore del Tuiter.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @aniolm mola l'afoto de la moto.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @ggrappa [Doncs, mira, és un dels que enyore del Tuiter.], Jo trobo més interessants els tuits d'en Gabriel Bibiloni, són menys "invasius"
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @cubells [@aniolm mola l'afoto de la moto.], Gràcies!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @aniolm [Jo trobo més interessants els tuits d'en Gabriel Bibiloni, són menys "invasius"], Efectivament. I els seus articles són molt bons: sap fer difusió amena sense perdre el rigor de les ciències gramaticals.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Afoto amoto +1
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @ggrappa [Efectivament. I els seus articles són molt bons: sap fer difusió amena sense per …], +1
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> N'he llegit uns quants
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @rcarreras [Afoto amoto +1], Em recorda a la iaia, això
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @rcarreras [ja està, els hem acceptat com a comunitat mundial del Catalan LoCo Team], XDDDDDD
#ubuntu-cat 2018-12-11
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Vaja... El Cutegram em dóna problemes de visibilitat sobre Manjaro...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> vols dir que no és Manjaro qui et dóna problemes … :P
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Si de cas, la versió del Cutregram 😈 empaquetada als repositoris AUR. El Manjaro funciona molt bé! (Tret de quan no funciona...)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> com tot :P
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> «#MobilitZon, el nou projecte de @Framasoft » que us farà trempar (com diria el #Merlí): una nova eina digital, lliure, que ens ajudarà a evitar la tirania de les xarxes privatives i serà útil als moviments socials. … Un article del @giorgiograppa a «Paraules sense escrúpols» https://jordimonteagudo.cat/?p=5337
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Com que feia tant de temps que no publicava res al blog, em venia de gust donar-vos la llanda també per ací. No patiu, no ho tornaré a fer.
#ubuntu-cat 2018-12-12
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ai, senyor! Que aquests valencians ens volen passar davant! Anem a consentir-ho?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> vaig estar subscrit al seu canal de Telegram i la valencianitat la tenen un pèl confosa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Sol passar...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> per aquí no veig que passe
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> No. Ací, els espanyols tenen molt clar que són espanyols. En canvi, molts espanyols que viuen a València es pensen que són valencians. O alguna cosa semblant.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> sip
#ubuntu-cat 2018-12-13
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Es comença a preparar els cursos de la @Universitat Popular de Caldes de Montbui (UPCM) i entre ells el curs de UBUNTU 18.04 LTS, que serà de 12 sessions els divendres de 19,30h a 21h
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Next Ubucon Europe 2019! 🚀 … 🗺Where? SINTRA | Portugal … ⏲When? 10-13 October 2019 … +info: https://ubuntu-pt.org/2018/11/ubucon-europe-2019-sintra/
